# Avenida Benavides



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Mi primer thread con fotos es sobre esta avenida, nombrada asi en honor a Alfredo Benavides. Casi todos los dias recorro esta avenida, pues mi casa queda cerca y es la conexion principal con el centro de Miraflores.

Comenzare desde el inicio de la avenida, el cruce con la Avenida Diagonal (un poco confusamente llamada Oscar R. Benavides), donde esta termina y se convierte en el malecon 28 de Julio.










La primera cuadra, desde el cruce con Porta










En la segunda cuadra, una casa antigua abandonada que parece terminara sus dias pronto, miren el aviso de "vendo como terreno"










Otra casa que ojala se salve, frente al edificio de la Sunat:










Los edificios a la entrada del Pasaje Los Pinos parecen sacados de una ciudad en guerra, cuanto tiempo lleva el de la derecha asi sin terminarse?










El cruce con Larco:










El edificio de oficinas frente al Hotel Las Americas:










La cuadra 4...










Edificio en la esquina con Alcanfores, antes parecia como que no lo usaban. Thunderbird, los nuevos dueños, estan haciendo trabajos de remodelacion.










Vivanda en la misma esquina:










Centro comercial El Suche, en medio de tantos edificios










Avenida La Paz:










Edificio de Telefonica una cuadra mas arriba, uno de los que mas me gustan de Miraflores










Edificios residenciales de la cuadra 6:










La cuadra 7, casi toda de casas (salvo por el edificio que no sale y esta a la derecha de la toma)










Una quinta en la misma cuadra:










El cruce con la Via Expresa, hacia la avenida Reducto










Termina aqui esta parte del recorrido. Parece que no hay mas trabajos en esta parte del Metropolitano










Se que Miraflores esta recontra visto pero este thread es sobre toda la avenida y es como una meta llegar a cubrirla completamente.
Por ahora esta fotografiada hasta la cuadra 24 estoy listo para terminar pero no tener camara es una desventaja, las fotos son usando la camara de mi papa que no trabaja en Lima (aunque viene esta semana) pues la mia dejo de funcionar en extrañas circunstancias (la preste..).

PD: el resto de fotos ya tomadas las posteare en los siguientes días


----------



## francis2064 (Nov 4, 2005)

muy buen thread pero este edificio de la izquierda parece de una pelicula de terror!! que edificio para mas feo!! espero se lo tumben algun dia y que terminen el de la derecha


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Chévere el recorrido! Por ahí hay un gimnasio que me parece conocido...


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

buenas fotos!.. es mi ruta de todos los dias a la universidad... toooooooda la av. benavides hasta la rixi jeje


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Muy buenas fotos, muy ilustrativas; es mi ruta una vez cada cinco años.

Aunque hay algunos edificios que necesitan una intervención urgente.


----------



## Azzurro (Jan 18, 2008)

*XD*

Totalmente de acuerdo, es un edificio horrendo, ojalá se lo tumben y construyan uno más acorde con estos tiempos XD




francis2064 said:


> muy buen thread pero este edificio de la izquierda parece de una pelicula de terror!! que edificio para mas feo!! espero se lo tumben algun dia y que terminen el de la derecha


----------



## Azzurro (Jan 18, 2008)

*Gold's Gym #10*

Claaaaaro, el Gold's de Miraflowers, el décimo de la cadena..mi hna. es Manager de ahi XD














J Block said:


> Chévere el recorrido! Por ahí hay un gimnasio que me parece conocido...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que buen thread, es la primera vez que se ve uno dedicado a esta larga avenida.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Azzurro said:


> Claaaaaro, el Gold's de Miraflowers, el décimo de la cadena..mi hna. es Manager de ahi XD


Ahh mira tú...conozco a alguien que va a ese gym...y no me refiero a Oscar López Arias...


----------



## DoctorZero (Dec 27, 2006)

J Block said:


> Chévere el recorrido! Por ahí hay un gimnasio que me parece conocido...


:lol: Es un gran gimnasio... me han dicho que ahí entrena alguien muy inteligente. 

Por otro lado, excelentes fotos. Me gustó mucho la del edificio Telefónica en la esquina con Grimaldo del Solar y genial que quieras recorrer toda la avenida sería tremendo ver como el comercio se ha desarrollado a lo largo de todas sus cuadras desde Miraflores hasta Surco.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

DoctorZero said:


> :lol: Es un gran gimnasio... me han dicho que ahí entrena alguien muy inteligente.


Qué raro, si no estoy en Lima. 

Bueh, bravazas las fotos.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Excelente thread.

Las fotos estàn muy pero muy buenas y el recorrido es un record.

Me gusta sobre todo la primera, es como que te impacta. Repito muy pero muy buen thread!


----------



## DoctorZero (Dec 27, 2006)

J Block said:


> Qué raro, si no estoy en Lima.
> 
> Bueh, bravazas las fotos.


Dije alguien INTELIGENTE.

Por otro lado, lo que están construyendo en la esquina de Benavides con Alcanfores (en el edificio Thunderbird) es un casino que se llamará Fiesta.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Está bien Benavides. El edificio azul es un asco, ese junto con un edificio verde por Pardo son los más feos de todo Miraflores, quizás de los más feos de Lima. No sé como les pudieron dar permisos de construcción. Además son viejísimos.


----------



## Seth (Jan 10, 2008)

Que buen recorrido, nosé como la gente puede vivir en ese edificio.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Buen recorrido, pero creo yo que esos 2 los edificios en cuestión ya fueron ... deberían tumbarlos a ambos. :colgate:


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Me gusto todo el recorrido  de verdad muy lindo gracias por mostrarnos siempre partes nuevas de nuestra hermosa ciudad de los reyes


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Bacan el recorrido ! buenas fotos ! ... kay:


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Chvr el recorrido y no creo q sea uno de los edificios mas honrrendos de lima, esos estan en el centro


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Miraflores 2020*

*EXCELENTE THREAD ROBERTO....PRECIOSAS FOTOS !!!:*
Así me imagino que será Miraflores en el 2020,ya todo lleno de edificios :


----------



## eltiger25 (Jan 6, 2008)

Si concuerdo con vane esa avenida se ve muy impactante.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

*Av. Benavides, cuadras 8 - 24*

Gracias a todos por sus comentarios  Yo tambien creo que esos edificos en el Pasaje Los Pinos no le hacen ningun favor a la ciudad, pero creo que se puede solucionar el de la izquierda con algun muro cortina o algo asi y el de la derecha simplemente.. terminandolo! jajaja Aqui va tambien un acercamiento del gimnasio "de la gente inteligente" :lol:










La demora en este thread fue porque pensaba complementar las fotografias de las primeras cuadras con nuevas tomas, pero no pude hacerlas. Si las consigo las colocare en desorden.. En fin, continua la Av. Benavides luego del puente sobre la Via Expresa a traves de la Urb. San Antonio, que incluye al Parque del Reducto Nº2 (aqui se defendieron los miraflorinos contra los chilenos en la guerra del Pacifico) y la cual se esta densificando con construcciones nuevas, al muy triste precio de la demolicion de bellas casas de los años 40 y 50. Pasando la Av. Republica de Panama esta via divide las zonas de La Aurora y El Rosedal, donde aun quedan muchas casas.

Comenzamos en el Parque que mencione antes, que es uno de los mas grandes de Miraflores:



















Hacia la Av. Casimiro Ulloa, que termina en el Parque Tradiciones...










Departamentos con excelente vista:



















Una cuadra mas arriba se construye otro edificio, en esta parte de la avenida ademas se estan adaptando mcuhas de las casas originales para que puedan albergar oficinas y tiendas, incluso hay una minizona de bancos.




























En el cruce con Rep. de Panama, donde hay bastante trafico todo el dia, esta Wong, detras de la tienda estan las oficinas centrales de la empresa.










Tambien detras de la tienda hay una calle donde la empresa ha comprado casi todos los terrenos (alguna vez fueron casas) para hacer estacionamientos.










A continuacion hay una zona de restaurantes :eat:

Primero esta Pasquale:










Al frente Starbucks, Chili's y el KFC que antes era un Burger King



















En la misma esquina estan tambien Bembos (el primero en ser remodelado al estilo pop art) y McDonald's, cuya remodelacion que incluye un McCafe ya esta terminando



















Vista hacia la Av. E. Montagne










Una casa mas o menos 'tipica' de la zona:










La interseccion con la Av. La Merced tambien se ha convertido en un foco comercial. Aqui se encuentran otro restaurante de KFC (se lleva menos de 10 cuadras con el que mostre antes), Pizza Hut, el instituto Abaco, un casino, Dunkin' Donuts, otras tienas menores y el colegio Juana Alarco de Dammert



















Esto es una cuadra mas adelante, el ex-Blockbuster:










Finalmente el recorrido termina en la cuadra 24, a la altura de mi casa:










Espero poder pronto hacer las tomas de la avenida hacia Surco y su final en la Carretera Panamericana, sobre todo porque son zonas mas desconocidas en el foro.


----------



## DoctorZero (Dec 27, 2006)

roberto_vp said:


> Gracias a todos por sus comentarios  Yo tambien creo que esos edificos en el Pasaje Los Pinos no le hacen ningun favor a la ciudad, pero creo que se puede solucionar el de la izquierda con algun muro cortina o algo asi y el de la derecha simplemente.. terminandolo! jajaja *Aqui va tambien un acercamiento del gimnasio "de la gente inteligente*" :lol:...


:lol:

Están bacanes las nuevas fotos. Esa zona de La Aurora está experimentando un desarrollo comercial importante en los últimos meses con la llegada de Pasquale y ahora McCafé. 

Ojalá que logres fotografiar las más de 50 cuadras de la avenida (tremenda lata por cierto) :lol:


----------



## A380_luis (Jan 15, 2008)

Este no es el Paracas??
En el anuncio en el comercio sale que van por el décimo piso, como en este


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

^^
Si, si es el edificio Paracas


----------



## Seth (Jan 10, 2008)

Gracias por las fotos, se nota el movimiento de esta avenida pero en alguans partes parecer ser bien residencial.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

Bien se ve Benavides,los micros nomas malogran todo.


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

jeje.. wow! si que has caminado.. buena actualizacion.. aunque te falta desde el Rancho hasta la Richi!..


----------



## fer128 (Dec 5, 2005)

Yo estuve en el Pasquale hace 3 días! Me encantó el concepto. La verdad es que Lima me sorprendió gratamente. Hay sectores muy bien mantenidos y se ve que recientemente se le han hecho muchos arreglos a la ciudad.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Cosas inexplicables de Limamantapacha...*

Estas casitas viejas y sin gran importancia de la esquina de la Avenida Benavides y la calle Porta,no son demolidas,incluso dando un aspecto deprimente a la céntrica e important Avenida Benavides...sin embargo,derrumban casonas preciosas !!!!.. cosas de nuestra ciudad !!!!...


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*"La subidita" al comienzo de la Benavides !!!*

Esa primera cuadra de la Benavides,me hace recordar Asunción del Paraguay que está llena de subidas y bajadas...


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Bacanes tus ultimas tomas Robertovp, en el foro esa zona casi no es fotografiada, me gustaron de los restaurantes.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Hermoso, hermoso muy hermoso, que lindo es imponente todo en esa avenida


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

*Avenida Benavides, cuadras 25-40*

Obviamente no iba a dejar morir a este thread sin completarlo. Desde el miercoles tenia la camara pero no pude salir a tomar fotos porque tenia final de mate (miedasooo :lol asi que hoy por fin pude salir a fotografiar lo que queda de la Av. Benavides y otras fotos para un nuevo proyecto que viene pronto , espero no tener que amanecerme usando PS e Imageshack... Por cierto, muchas gracias por sus comentarios!

En fin, yendo al grano.. sigue el recorrido aun en Miraflores, primero, la polleria El Rancho, que me trae recuerdos, aqui fue mi cumpleaños numero 4 o 5, antes que se pusiera de moda el Bembos y de que abrieran Mcdonalds y Burger King con sus piscinas de pelotas y toboganes tubulares.. recuerdo bien claro el trencito que tenia. Recientemente se estaba especulando que el terreno se venda al Club El bosque para construir una especie de sede de ciudad, actualmente esta igual y no se dice nada del tema.



















Mas arriba se llega al Ovalo de Higuereta (oficialmente se llama Ovalo Los Cabitos), estas fotos son desde la puerta del colegio Humboldt:



















Mas fotos esta vez desde el mismo ovalo, vista hacia las Av. Marsano (rumbo al sur) y Paseo La Castellana:










Tomas Marsano hacia el norte:










El monumento a.. Los Cabitos?










Plaza Vea que incluye al restaurante Las Canastas y un Gold's Gym:










Luego del ovalo sigue una zona un poco feita que es de varios centros comerciales tipo galeria, nada muy rescatable ademas que en esta parte parecia medio peligroso sacar la camara (habia cada cara.. hno: ). Bueno, luego de todo esto una foto de la cuadra 38, este edificio alguna vez fue ocupado por el muerto y sepultado Banco Nuevo Mundo. Al frente de este hay un Banco de la Nacion medio huachafo y el Papa John's mas tela de Lima, un edificio cualquiera que tiene un aviso iluminado que anuncia la marca.










Termina esta parte del recorrido con una vista de las cuadras siguientes, que estan plagadas de chifas y tiendas de accesorios para autos.










Pronto nuevas imagenes


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Roberto, qué buen aporte, buenas fotos, el recorrido muy detallado y con mucha explicación. Gracias por compartir toda esta valiosa información con nosotros.

Recuerdo mucho este óvalo, por ahí vi el Centro de Estudios Literarios Antonio Cornejo Polar, donde hice un poco de investigación hace un par de años. Esa zona es súper difícil de transitar, cruzar las calles demora muchísimo, porque nadie para. Me tomó una eternidad ir de un lado del óvalo al otro.... hno:

¡Saludosssss!!!! :cheers2:


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

^^
En verdad, hoy si que fue una proeza tomar fotos si que se crucen carros, micros, taxis, carretillas, etc etc etc... Estuvo pesado el trafico para ser un sabado en la mañana y creo que una de las razones es que se estan haciendo obras, como se ve en la ultima foto, en el cableado electrico subterraneo (el que se ve feo es el telefonico :bash: ).. en fin.. no creia decir esto pero luego fui a Miraflores y el trafico estaba mucho mejor.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Como era la Avenida Benavides desde la cuadra 8 hasta las 18 aproximadamente*

A partir del cruce con la Avenida Panamá (donde está Wong actualmente),o sea,la cuadra 14 de la Benavides...era ya todo sembríos !!!!...








A la derecha empieza con el Parque Reducto,toda la zona de la Urbanización San Antonio y luego nada... sólo sembríos !!!... 


roberto_vp said:


> Gracias a todos por sus comentarios  Yo tambien creo que esos edificos en el Pasaje Los Pinos no le hacen ningun favor a la ciudad, pero creo que se puede solucionar el de la izquierda con algun muro cortina o algo asi y el de la derecha simplemente.. terminandolo! jajaja Aqui va tambien un acercamiento del gimnasio "de la gente inteligente" :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Miraflorino said:


> A partir del cruce con la Avenida Panamá (donde está Wong actualmente),o sea,la cuadra 14 de la Benavides...era ya todo sembríos !!!!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me quede un rataso mirando la foto... no puedo ver lo que fue donde esta mi casa porque esta en Surco (en "A la vuelta de la esquina" vi que posiblemente era parte de la hacienda Higuereta)... incluso hay restos de la hacieda creo que seria bueno tomar unas fotitos. Uff en los años de esta foto, quien se habria imaginado todos los edificios que hoy construyen... definitivamente el espacio no era un problema!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Buenísimo aporte Roberto! El Rancho me trae tantos recuerdos...


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Este es el antiguo Centro Comercial Higuereta, verdad? Me acuerdo que ahí había un Monterrey enooorme, un Hogar y varias tiendas menores, al igual que una zona de juegos mecánicos.


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

Wau ke buenas fotos de Benavides  en especial por la parte de miraflores es bien densa  me gusta mucho tbn como han crecido rapidamente en la av negocios como el pasquale, el chilis y Starbucks  espero las demas tandas de fotos


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

fer128 said:


> Yo estuve en el Pasquale hace 3 días! Me encantó el concepto. La verdad es que Lima me sorprendió gratamente. Hay sectores muy bien mantenidos y se ve que recientemente se le han hecho muchos arreglos a la ciudad.


gracias por el bbueno comentario vecino del sur :banana: Lima esta cambiando mucho  

y de hecho Pasquale es rico XD a mi me encnta en especial sus cremoladas y sus snaguchito de pavo XD


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

*Un pequeño parentesis...*

A mi tambien me gusta Pasquale, rapidamente se ha vuelto uno de los restaurantes favoritos en nuestra ciudad. Mas que nada me gustan sus salsas... hay muchas y todas buenasas 

En fin, tengo algunas fotos mas de la zona entre la Av. La Merced y el Ovalo Higuereta que tome hoy, desde el otro lado de la Avenida. Perdon por la calidad de las fotos hno:

Primero, el colegio Juana Alarco de Dammert que es una de las primeras construcciones de esta zona y cuyo diseño es fiel al modelo de las Grandes Unidades Escolares.


















Cebicheria Punto Azul, hay gente haciendo cola para almorzar ahi casi todos los dias.










Tomas mas cercanas de El Rancho:


















Finalmente el colegio Humboldt:


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

ajj que verguenza me dan las combis cuando miro fotos de Lima... por lo demas... muy buen thread.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

*Av. Benavides, cuadras 52-55*

Sigue el recorrido de esta avenida...

En la cuadra pasando la Av. Caminos del Inca otro McDonalds, este si tienen aun el diseño clasico de la cadena con el techo caracteristico.










Mas adelante esta Bembos, siempre con diseños singulares




















Vista de la cuadra 52, que tambien incluye una galeria comercial y la clinica Maison de Sante (el edificio blanco)










Para Naths: por fin llego a la Richi..

Entrada principal:










El Edificio:










Me muero por ver como quedara despues de la construccion del nuevo pabellon 

La cuadra frente a la Richi, puras galerias que en su mayoria se dedican a hacer planos o vender materiales para maquetas, ademas de otros implementos para trabajos. Como se ven los locales... uke:










Llegando al puente Benavides, donde oficialmente termina la avenida...

Vista del cerro de Casuarinas:










En el puente, vista hacia el sur:










Vista hacia el norte:










Pasando el puente existe una continuacion de 2 cuadras llamada Av. La Grevillea, que atraviesa la Urb. San Ignacio. La avenida termina en un semaforo con la Av. De Los Ingenieros que hacia el norte se une con la Panamericana y hacia el sur se convierte en una de las principales vias de entrada a San Juan de Miraflores.










Luego de terminar aqui decidi regresar a Miraflores, por lo que tengo mas fotos de las primeras 7 cuadras, donde existe la mayor concentracion de edificios. con eso si se termina el thread.

Saludos!


----------



## DoctorZero (Dec 27, 2006)

Tremendas fotos! Felicitaciones por acabar todo el recorrido... tremenda lata te habrás dado jeje.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Excelente recorrido  gracias por las fotos


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

Wow! después de muuuuuchas cuadras llegaste al final  felicitaciones! 



roberto_vp said:


> Para Naths: por fin llego a la Richi..
> 
> Me muero por ver como quedara despues de la construccion del nuevo pabellon
> 
> La cuadra frente a la Richi, puras galerias que en su mayoria se dedican a hacer planos o vender materiales para maquetas, ademas de otros implementos para trabajos. Como se ven los locales... uke:


Mi universidaaaaaaaaad!!! jajaa... linda no? jajaja.. bueno.. con respecto al nuevo pabellón.. espero que continuen con eso.. la obra esta paralizada!!!.. no han movido ni 1 clavito desde el año pasado!!! 

bueno en las galerias de al frente, y las que estan por la clínica no solo venden materiales para maquetas... también te las hacen! hay de todo precio, depende el material que quieras que se utilice y los acabados que quieras darle. 

ah! y el Bembos.. creo que es el único que tiene tiene ofertas presentando el carnet universitario..


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*MUCHAS GRACIAS ROBERT POR LAS FOTOS, AL FIN PUEDO VER EL COLEGIO J.ALARCO DE DAMMERT, EL COLEGIO ALEXANDER VON HUMBOLDT Y EL RANCHO, MUY BUENAS TUS FOTOS. EL RANCHO PARECE DESOCUPADO, AUNQUE VEO UN LETRERO QUE NO PUEDO LEER QUE DICE. ESTOS TRES SITIOS PERTENECEN AL DISTRITO DE MIRAFLORES.*


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Me encanta esta avenida, específicamente la zona desde la via expresa hasta el malecón ...


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

*Otra vez las primeras cuadras...*

Nuevamente, muchas gracias por sus comentarios.
Luego de terminar con el recorrido decidi regresar a Miraflores a tomar fotos nuevamente, desde angulos diferentes, de la parte mas densa en edificios de la Avenida, la que esta entre el Malecon y la Via expresa.

Primero, la cuadra 1










Vista de la calle Porta en su ultima cuadra, entre la Benavides y el Parque Kennedy:










El Edificio Sunat, cuyos vecinos del frente no se ven tan bien...










Vista de la cuadra 2, que incluye al edificio de la foto anterior:










El Hotel Crowne Plaza:










El Hotel Las Americas:










Dos fotos de la Av. Larco hacia el mar:



















El Casino Atlantic City.. por mas ficho que sea, aun no me convence :shifty:


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

La cuadra siguiente:



















Una casa en la esquina con Grimaldo del Solar que parece que le falta algo encima...










Una quinta en la misma cuadra:










Vista completa del Edificio Telefonica:










Otra casa en la cuadra 7:










En el puente de la Via Expresa, mas tomas...

Parque Reducto y la Urb. San Antonio










Vista hacia el Leuro, se ven las torres de Parque Miraflores y los edificios de la primera cuadra de la calle Simon Bolivar.










Finalmente la casa en la esquina con Paseo de la Republica, hoy es una tienda de muebles.










Ahora si, termina el recorrido. Espero que les haya gustado.

Adios! :cheers: :goodnight


----------



## A380_luis (Jan 15, 2008)

muy buenas fotos. Algunas partes de Miraflores todavía dejan algo que desear. Espero que con lo de APEC se mejore.


----------



## Claudia4681 (Aug 16, 2007)

Es una de las pocas av. limeñas q me gusta bastante!


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Horror en el Edificio Leuro de Miraflores !!!!*

Conmoción en Miraflores,debido al terrible asesinato de la niña sudafricana en el céntrico Edificio Leuro de la Avenida Benavides en Miraflores....apenas a media cuadra de la Avenida Larco.
La noticia podrán leerla en :
http://www.larepublica.com.pe/content/view/223002/34 
Acá fotos del Edificio Leuro,a mitad de la cuadra 4 de la Avenida Benavides,es un edificio antiguo de 6 pisos :


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Que recorrido te has hecho, la verdad conozco la Benavides apenas hasta antes del cruze con la via expresa, nunca me gustó mucho siempre la vi muy adensada mas en tus fotos no se ve mal. Recuerdo haber ido a fiestas infantiles en el Rancho, especialmente la cama elastica y las cabañas para la fiesta en si, mas no tenia idea que fuera una polleria, de eso creo mas de 30 años... el tiempo vuela...:lol: Buenas fotos y buen recorrido, se ve como es grande la ciudad.


----------



## Inyector (Apr 29, 2006)

Bueno casi a diario recorro cierto tramo de la av. Benavides porque vivo por la cuadra 21 y voy a la universidad Ricardo Palma donde estudio. Lo que no me gusta de esta avenida es que es muy congestionada en horas punta ya que es la única avenida que conecta al cono sur mejor dicho hasta la panamericana sur (si se extendiera la via expresa, la avenida se descongestionaría tremendamente). Por otro lado Miraflores cambió toda la capa asfaltica de la avenida Benavides pertenciente a su distrito, en camboi Surco no lo ha hecho por lo que dicha av se encuentra en malas condiciones en el tramo de Surco.

Un dato importante es que en un primer momento la Richi iba a extenderse desde la panamericana sur hasta la avenida caminos del inca, esto implica que no iban a existir: el bembos, la clinica maison de sante, el parque de la amistad,etc. Por desacuerto entre las autoridades de la universidad dicha zona no se sumó al campus existente; por lo que en un principio el actual parque de la amistad era un gran terreno baldío.

Por último hace poco han continuado con la construcción de los nuevos pabellones de la Richi, casi por 6 meses los trabajos estuvieron detenidos.


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

Inyector said:


> Un dato importante es que en un primer momento la Richi iba a extenderse desde la panamericana sur hasta la avenida caminos del inca, esto implica que no iban a existir: el bembos, la clinica maison de sante, el parque de la amistad,etc. Por desacuerto entre las autoridades de la universidad dicha zona no se sumó al campus existente; por lo que en un principio el actual parque de la amistad era un gran terreno baldío.
> 
> Por último hace poco han continuado con la construcción de los nuevos pabellones de la Richi, casi por 6 meses los trabajos estuvieron detenidos.


Interesante!.. no sabía de eso.. 
por otro lado.. no sabía que habían continuado las obras en la universidad.. solo sabía que Baracco tuvo que replantear el proyecto porque habían ciertas fallas estructurales que no había considerado.. algo así.. la única obra que he visto en la universidad es el 5to piso de la facultad de Lenguas Moderas / Psicología.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Me gustaron mucho las ultimas fotos, no cabe duda... Lima es super linda


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

carlos07 said:


> Que recorrido te has hecho, la verdad conozco la Benavides apenas hasta antes del cruze con la via expresa, nunca me gustó mucho siempre la vi muy adensada mas en tus fotos no se ve mal. Recuerdo haber ido a fiestas infantiles en el Rancho, especialmente la cama elastica y las cabañas para la fiesta en si, mas no tenia idea que fuera una polleria, de eso creo mas de 30 años... el tiempo vuela...:lol: Buenas fotos y buen recorrido, se ve como es grande la ciudad.


El Rancho existe todavía, al menos eso creo. Recuerdo esa cosa elástica para saltar, creo que también habían chachicars. Los pollos con papas fritas y ensalada eran una delicia, al igual que los de la Granja Azul.


----------



## Arkeomaster (Jul 10, 2009)

*El rancho actualmente ya no existe…ahora es un local fantasma, abandonado.
Que lastima que nuestra capital sea una ciudad sin memoria (ó sin cultura)...pienso que se debe a que somos muy pegados a la moda, al momento.

No puede ser que jóvenes monumentos son actualmente convertidos en pampones al cabo de unos cuantos años …lugares que nos llenaron la mente de buenos recuerdos (y el estomago de satisfacción), son olvidados como si nada, abandonados a su suerte.

Pobre Rancho…tantos momentos que pasé allí, con mi familia, con mis amigos…en las cabañitas, en el trencito tratando de agarrar las letras gigantes de Inca Kola, o el mini-cine….y que decir del popular “canguro” o los columpios que te daban “vueltas de cabeza”

Estoy seguro que Lima antes era mejor….no porque ahora hayan muy promocionados adelantos (Internet, celulares, centros comerciales por todos lados con hartos cines, construcciones sofisticadas, edificios inteligentes, etc) las cosas van a ser mejores…
La tradición también es linda, nos recuerda quienes somos, que somos, y porque estamos en esta parte del mundo (nos recuerda que tenemos un propósito)

Otra cosa que amenaza el espíritu y esencia de esa Lima que cada vez se pierde mas en identidades vacías, es la codicia de la construcción….y los monumentos (por llamarlo así) que siempre nos han acompañado, son los que por lo general, así como el Rancho, sufren más….muy interesante es cuando la edificación realza el monumento circundándolo o convirtiéndose en un amable vecino de este…

Pero actualmente, constructores sin corazón derriban nuestros recuerdos como si fuese basura, y muchas veces nadie puede hacer nada (¿será porque se cansaron de gritar, o porque los que verdaderamente valoraron dichos lugares ya no están en el país…o simplemente no les interesa, si “no es conmigo”…¿para que pelear?)

Meditemos

Saludos
Arkeomaster*


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Está bien que recordemos al Rancho, que añoremos los buenos tiempos que pasamos ahí y que nos produzca nostalgia recordarlo, pero debemos comprender que los tiempos cambian, tratar de aferrarse al pasado no es nada saludable. 

Lo mismo va para el club de fans de Yola...en su mayoría pasan los 40 años y siguen soñando con ser burbujitas. :lol:

Lima es tan pegada a la moda y al momento como la mayoría de ciudades del mundo. Si nos pusiéramos a contar cuántos parques de diversión han cerrado por todo el mundo, parques muchísimo más grandes que El Rancho...

Mucha gente lamentó la desaparición del Rancho, incluyendo quien te habla. Por qué no hicimos nada? Por varias razones: Porque El Rancho ya había cerrado hace años, no les iba nada bien, porque El Rancho no es un templo, un bosque o una casona colonial que sí ameritarían nuestros gritos y nuestros esfuerzos. Porque la mayoría ya somos adultos, ya dejamos de tratar de aferrarnos a un pasado que nunca volverá. Así de simple. Eso no quiere decir que no añoremos nuestro pasado, de hecho siempre lo llevaremos en nuestros recuerdos y en nuestras fotos. Simplemente somos realistas.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Totalmente de acuerdo contigo Bruno...*

"El Rancho" ya fue..estaba muy venido a menos,casi abandonado en sus últimos años... ya había perdido su esencia... así de simple !!!!...


J Block said:


> Está bien que recordemos al Rancho, que añoremos los buenos tiempos que pasamos ahí y que nos produzca nostalgia recordarlo, pero debemos comprender que los tiempos cambian, tratar de aferrarse al pasado no es nada saludable.
> 
> Lo mismo va para el club de fans de Yola...en su mayoría pasan los 40 años y siguen soñando con ser burbujitas. :lol:
> 
> ...


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Bueno, sobre el rancho tengo noticias más o menos buenas (al menos para los que vivimos por ahí). El proyecto de edificios de 12 pisos fue descartado y ahora van a ser terrenos a la venta, se va a urbanizar con pistas y parques (por ahí vi un plano pero no lo tengo ahorita) y en el lado de Benavides va a haber un pequeño centro comercial pero no va a tener acceso hacia las calles residenciales adentro. El Rancho era bonito pero ya estaba muy venido a menos, supongo que las cosas tienen su ciclo y bueno, ni modo. Lo que preocupaba era el proyecto que se pudiera realizar ahí por tratarse de una zona más o menos tranquila y poco densa.


----------



## novascorpius (Nov 29, 2008)

Aich y ese azulito esta ahi no mas con el vale , no merecemos eso... en fin pero mas malestar me causa como una empresa que tiene todo un emporio en el Perú , Telefonica pudo hacer edificio "$&"[email protected], en fin espero que alguna se animen hacer uno que haga sentir que estan aca en el pais.


----------



## Limanidad (Jan 4, 2008)

Con las disculpas de Roberto debo colocar esta foto aca, pues realmente no se donde. Es la demolición de la antigua sede de la Naciones Unidas.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Es la cuadra 7 de la Avenida Benavides...*

Es una casona..pucha ya me quedé perplejo,porque pensé que era la casa que demolieron al costado del Pardo's Chicken... pero el muro me parece la casona de las NNUU... mañana por la mañana voy a investigar..sería penoso que fuera la casona de las NNUU...


Limanidad said:


> Con las disculpas de Roberto debo colocar esta foto aca, pues realmente no se donde. Es la demolición de la antigua sede de la Naciones Unidas.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Qué???? :bash: Esas casas deberían ser patrimonio del distrito, pero ya sabemos que al alcalde Masías no le gustan las casas, prefiere edificios ya que éstos les sale más rentables puesto que cada morador de cada departamento tiene que pagar arbitrios y predios, y cuanto más departamentos tengan los edificios mejor, más dinero para el "municipio"? *


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*El colmo de los colmos !!!!...Están aniquilando la esencia de Miraflores !!!!*

Yo entiendo que derriben casas sin ningún valor especial..pero ésta casona que era "emblemática" para Miraflores....es algo terrible !!!!... qué profunda tristeza por Dios !!!!


----------



## Wild_Swan (Aug 7, 2008)

Lo que debemos hacer es enviar estas imágenes a los medios de comunicación para que den a conocer al público en general sobre estos terribles acontecimientos que estoy seguro no sólo ocurren en Lima. No es posible que cada día que pasa, el patrimonio de todos desaparezca ante nuestros ojos como si se tratase de algo ordinario.


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Wild_Swan said:


> Lo que debemos hacer es enviar estas imágenes a los medios de comunicación para que den a conocer al público en general sobre estos terribles acontecimientos que estoy seguro no sólo ocurren en Lima. No es posible que cada día que pasa, el patrimonio de todos desaparezca ante nuestros ojos como si se tratase de algo ordinario.


^^

El problema que enfrentan estas casas antiguas de Miraflores no es exactamente la indolencia o indiferencia de la Municipalidad o de las autoridades en general, el problema es que son propiedad privada es decir tienen propietarios que deciden por ellas, si el dueño de la casa decide demolerla, pués que se puede hacer o quien se puede oponer?

Si la Municipalidad o mejor dicho el INC decidiera declarar patrimonio nacional alguno de estos inmuebles entonces tendría que correr con el 100% de los gastos de mantenimiento de la propiedad y esto es sencillamente inimaginable e imposible para el exiguo presupuesto con que cuenta el INC, es más siendo realistas ningún municipio o autoridad del mundo tiene los bolsillos tan llenos como para andar haciendose cargo de todos las casas antiguas de sus ciudades por más valiosas que estas sean.

La única forma de evitar que las casas antiguas no sólo de Miraflores sino del resto de Lima sigan cayendo bajo la picota es consientizar a sus propietarios para que dediquen la casa a alguna actividad comercial que genere ingresos suficientes para pagar el mantenimiento de la casa misma en esto si podría ayudar el gobierno municipal dandole a los propietarios algún tipo de beneficio económico que podría consistir en exonerarlos de pagar por ejemplo el impuesto de atoavalúo, pero nada de esto existe, alguien alguna vez se ha preguntado cuanto cuesta mantener una de estas lindas casitas? o a cuanto asciende el impuesto de autoavalúo de estas casas? dejenme decirles que la casa de mi abuela que quedaba en Santa Beatriz, una casa grande construida en 1913 significaba en mantenimiento una hemorragia de dinero que sencillamente nadie en mi familia podía pagar, cuando estas casas antiguas empiezan a "envejecer" todo se les malogra a la misma vez y creanme que se transforman en la peor pesadilla imaginable. 

Lamentablmente, no toda casa antigua podrá ser tranformada en restaurant, galería de arte, biblioteca, colegio, museo, o lo que sea, lamentablemente tendremos que seguir viendo desaparecer estas hermosas casas hasta que la mayoría de ellas sólo sean un recuerdo fotográfico.

saludos


----------



## fundicionurbano (Jul 13, 2009)

como que repetir las mismas fotos en diferentes post aburre el foro


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Lamentablemente es cierto Raúl...*

Es una pena que el INC no pueda buscar una manera de salvaguardar éstas casonas...por lo menos,las más llamativas... Miraflores hoy por hoy está en plena efervesencia de demoliciones... los dueños de las casas antiguas,como tú bien dices,en la mayoría de los casos,se han ido empobreciendo ó por lo menos,han ido perdiendo ese status de "gente adinerada" y pues mantener una casona de ese porte es realmente una tarea titánica... las inmobiliarias están como abejas alrededor de éstas casonas y bueno,si les ofrecen 300 ó 400 mil dólares por éstas casonas,a esos dueños que por ninguna otra vía van a conseguir esa cantidad de dinero,la tentación es demasiado grande para dejarla pasar... personalmente me apena que por lo menos en el pequeño barrio de Leuro,hubieran dejado algunas casonas,hacer un mini circuito cultural en esa zona,pero estoy apreciando día a día,que ese barrio en los próximos 5 años,se va a convertir en un repleto de edificios de 7 pisos...una pena,obviamente hay que aceptarlo,pero no deja de ser doloroso...


cesium said:


> ^^
> 
> El problema que enfrentan estas casas antiguas de Miraflores no es exactamente la indolencia o indiferencia de la Municipalidad o de las autoridades en general, el problema es que son propiedad privada es decir tienen propietarios que deciden por ellas, si el dueño de la casa decide demolerla, pués que se puede hacer o quien se puede oponer?
> 
> ...


----------



## Wild_Swan (Aug 7, 2008)

Gracias a Cesium y Miraflorino por sus respuestas, me han aclarado el panorama. En todo caso, la tarea de concientizar a la gente va a ser titánica; tan sólo basta recordar el caso de esa gente que dañó la huaca El Dragón.


----------

